# Bệnh gan là gì tại sao không thể coi thường bệnh gan



## avado Việt (6/3/19)

Gan có vị trí ở vùng dưới bên phải sườn trong khoang bụng. Khi gan bạn gặp một vấn đề và suy giảm chức năng, gan của bạn sẽ không còn có thể lọc chất độc hay lọc máu trong cơ thể dẫn đến những bệnh nghiêm trọng về gan. Sau đây hãy cùng tìm hiểu bệnh gan là gì để biết rõ hơn về bệnh này.

*1. Bệnh gan là gì?*
Bệnh gan là bệnh có thể do di truyền hoặc do các yếu tố gây tổn hại gan như nhiễm virus, uống rượu, bia, ăn thực phẩm bẩn hoặc mắc bệnh béo phì. Theo thời gian, tổn thương gan sẽ thành viêm gan hoặc để lại sẹo (xơ gan) có thể dẫn đến bệnh viêm gan mãn tính hay suy gan khiến tính mạng người bệnh bị đe dọa.






​Gan là cơ quan làm việc vất vả và đóng nhiều vai trò quan trọng trong cơ thể. Kích thước gan của bạn bằng quả bóng và vị trí ở phía bên phải bụng. Gan được tạo thành từ 2 phần: thùy trái và thùy phải. Gan rất cần thiết cho việc tiêu hóa thức ăn, lọc các độc tố có hại ra khỏi cơ thể cũng như dự trữ năng lượng để cơ thể sử dụng khi cần.

*2. Những nguyên nhân nào gây ra bệnh gan*
Những nguyên nhân chính gây ra bệnh gan như sau:

*Nhiễm trùng*
Có nhiều loại ký sinh trùng và virus có thể lây nhiễm vào gan gây viêm gan và làm giảm suy giảm chức năng của gan. Các virus xâm nhập vào cơ thể gây tổn thương lá gan qua những con đường lây lan như tinh dịch hoặc máu, thực phẩm bị nhiễm virus và chất bẩn, xâm nhập qua nguồn nước hoặc tiếp xúc gần với người bệnh gan. Các chủng loại virus gây ra bệnh về gan là virus viêm gan mà chúng ta thường gặp nhất, đó là:

Viêm gan siêu vi A.
Viêm gan siêu vi B.
Viêm gan siêu vi C.
*Hệ miễn dịch bất thường*
Là bệnh mà khi đó hệ miễn dịch của bạn tấn công vào các bộ phận trong cơ thể (chế độ tự miễn của cơ thể) và có thể khiến gan suy yếu. Những bệnh gan tự miễn bao gồm: Xơ gan ứ mật nguyên phát, viêm gan tự miễn hoặc viêm đường mật xơ hóa nguyên phát làm tổn thương tế bào gan và gây ứ mật trong gan.






​*Di truyền*
Khi con cái có một gen không bình thường và được di truyền từ bố hoặc mẹ, gen bất thường sẽ tích tụ chất độc vào trong gan. Lâu ngày, gan sẽ bị tổn thương và phát triển thành bệnh.
Nguyên nhân bệnh gan so sinh hoạt hàng ngày bất hợp lý các mô tế bào gan lắng đọng chất sắt, hàm lượng Oxalat nước tiểu cao do ăn uống. Ngoài ra bị bệnh Wilson cũng gây bệnh về gan.
Ngoài ra, nguyên nhân bệnh gan còn do những hành vi uống bia rượu lâu năm gây suy giảm tự miễn.







.
​*3. Những người có nguy mắc phải bệnh gan như sau?*
Những người có nguy cơ mắc bệnh gan thường có những sinh hoạt như sau hàng ngày:
Uống bia rượu dài ngày. Sử dụng bơm kim tiêm chung với nhiều mục đích khác nhau hoặc xăm mình bấm lỗ trên cơ thể với dụng cụ vệ sinh không sát khuẩn do tiếp xúc phơi nhiễm với máu và dịch của người bệnh. Chạy thận nhân tạo lâu năm cũng dẫn đến bệnh về gan. Quan hệ tình dục bừa bãi với người nhiễm virus. Biến chứng tiểu đường gây nên hoặc do béo phì. Ngoài ra khi cơ thể có nồng độ triglycerid quá cao trong máu vượt mức tiêu chuẩn.

*4. Những dấu hiệu, biểu hiện và triệu chứng bệnh gan dễ nhận biết*
Dấu hiệu,biểu hiện và triệu chứng của bệnh gan có thể nhận biết bằng mắt thường như sau: có các biểu hiện vàng da tại mắt và da dẻ. Chướng bụng đầy hơi khó tiêu. Lú lẫn hay quên trí nhớ kém kéo theo mệt mỏi kéo dài, buồn nôn hoặc nôn mửa, chậm chạp, mất ngủ chán ăn thiếu linh hoạt dài ngày. Sưng phù ở chân và mắt cá chân. Làn da nổi các vết ngứa và mẩn đỏ,lòng bàn tay, bàn chân nổi vết đỏ. Màu nước tiểu đục đậm. Cơ thể xuất hiện các nốt bầm tím hoặc có các vệt máu dưới da mặc dù va đập không mạnh.


----------

